# The Matts have started



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Jenson was 8 months on Sunday and almost to the day the matts have begun  

I have been combing them out each night but there have been some biggies so my shaggy monster is in for his first haircut tomorrow


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see before and after

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

He is going to look sooo different.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The dreaded matts, they come to us all I'm afraid x
Better to get them cut straight away when they appear so you can manage his coat. Poor Ralph had to be sheared like a sheep!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

That's what I am hoping Tracey - I have got lots out so hoping it won't be too harsh!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have found mats on Kiki too this last week - particularly her legs. I think it is because it has been so wet and they never get to dry out properly between walks, so friction mats are forming. The tops of her front legs on the inside seem to be the worst area. 
Today it has been dry all day and I feel less despondant - we had a long grooming session, she was very good and I think that the matts have been tamed, for now.
Does anyone trim the insides of their 'poos legs shorter than the outside, or would that just look stupid....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, Lola gets her pits and the insides of her legs cut shorter by the groomer (obviously during her normal grooms - not the one that resulted in a buzz cut). When the groomer heard she loves to swim she offered to trim these areas shorter due to friction and wetness. They also do under her ears which prevents any little matts there. Lola really isn't a big matter but does get the odd one. I never noticed the shorter areas as the rest of her coat always covers it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww I used to love shaggy Molly now I love super short Molly. So much easier to take care of and now when I look at pics of her shaggy look I think "OMG what the heck??" She looked so huge and miserable when she is short she seems more perky and happy It was so much brushing etc...short is way better this is her before and after such a difference but I love how soft it makes her and she looks so much more like a puppy! Everything would get stuck in her fur it was horrible. People thought she was a Portuguese Water Dog or a mini sheep dog made me laugh!

I love short hair!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Will look forward to seeing the pictures, it is sad saying goodbye to your shaggy monster, I knew once Dudley was shorter it would never be really long and shaggy again so hung on much longer than most (didn't have an all over hair cut until 15 months) but I do like him shorter now and anyway, his coat was changing and getting woolier so just looked wider and wider on his body anyway so it would have been almost impossible to keep, I still love the look he had at 8-12 months but they just don't stay like that. Had a quick look at your fb page - Jenson is SO like Dudley! (or like he was at the same age). I must e-mail you some pics and info for your doodleshop project.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> . I must e-mail you some pics and info for your doodleshop project.


Please do - website is nearly there, taking a while as lots involved but it will be worth it!

You have all made me feel better - I am sure Jenson will be happier than me constantly combing him and testing sprays on him ha ha! I will post pictures on his return!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

*The Result*

Not sure how I feel he looks so different but I know it had to be done. Where's my shaggy boy? :huh:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jensen said:


> Not sure how I feel he looks so different but I know it had to be done. Where's my shaggy boy? :huh:


Oh he looks absolutely gorgeous - and a whole letter better than Ralph did - he was totally bald!! I couldn't even look at him!! 
Jensen looks fab, honest - but it's still a shock isn't it? I think it's because they lose their last bit of their puppiness when they have their first "big" groom 
And you will certainly appreciate the shorter coat now the winter is setting in


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

That's how I am at the moment - can't look at him feel a bit sad 

I am sure I will get used to it - she said it would be short this time as he had a couple of matts. I just miss his droopy fringe and he looks so skinny!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jensen said:


> That's how I am at the moment - can't look at him feel a bit sad
> 
> I am sure I will get used to it - she said it would be short this time as he had a couple of matts. I just miss his droopy fringe and he looks so skinny!


I absolutely and totally understand how you feel, I was exactly the same.
Ralph was cut just before his snip - and he looked sooooo skinny and I was concerned I had been under feeding him as you can't see under all that gorgeous fur! I voiced my thoughts to the vets - but he said he was fine.
His floppy fringe will grow again, I promise you that you will get used to it & like I say - bonus when they come in from walks or fields and they are not constantly wet! Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's weird how it makes you feel but honestly he does look gorgeous and after a few muddy wet walks he'll get scruffier, Poppy has, although Neil isn't too keen on her face (too much taken off) but it's changing already in just a week. Do you use a slicker brush? It was a revelation to me just how much better It was than bristles or comb, it's definitely going to keep the matts away for longer since she got cut. Can you look at him yet?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure he feels gorgeous and soft - so while you are at the 'not looking' stage, enjoy the touching  

A few wet, muddy and windy walks will help him to look more like himself.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He looks really good! they left his legs nice and chunky which I like!! and it really isnt all that short! Looks great


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh he is lovely.. I think he suits it!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I'm sure he feels gorgeous and soft - so while you are at the 'not looking' stage, enjoy the touching
> 
> A few wet, muddy and windy walks will help him to look more like himself.


Ha Ha - He does feel lovely - in a week or so I won't have even noticed, he was just soooo long before. 

I used the Mars Flexi King and a comb on him, with de-tangling spray and it was doing a great job but it was the time it was taking each evening to keep on top of them, I just couldn't do it with everything else going on! It seems I caught him at the right time though.

Thank you for your kind comments 

Mazzpoo - not quite yet


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks adorable I love it! He looks so soft and so much more like a puppy now I bet he smells really good too


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable. You will learn to love it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Funny how over time you do get used to the freshly groomed look and instead of wincing at a skinny, strange dog you start to see your own clean, detangled, fresh, svelte and adorable dog.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Even with their horrible cuts, I love to rub them all the time because they're so soft. But I think he looks great!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

We have added a bit of mud - he looks a bit more like himself! Just sawa Jackapoo on the walk, soooo cute and tiny


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just catching up with this, yes it is sad when you say goodbye to your shaggy pup but you will love the new coat very soon, its a lot less severe than some and will grow fast, he would make a good match for Miss Darcy at the moment! was going to say bet he smells great but may not quite so much after a mucky walk! got a jackapoo local to me too, looks more like a tiny poodle but more terrier character!


----------

